# Gun safes



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I am shopping for a gun safe to replace my old Cannon because it isn't fireproof. I am considering the Winchester Ranger. It is rated for 60 minutes at 1400 degrees. I have found several sites online where I can order the safe with free shipping and I assume no sales tax. There is a local shop who is offerring the same safe for about the same price, but there will be a $125 delivery charge plus the 8% sales tax.
My questions are:
Have any of you guys owned a Winchester gun safe, and what was your experience?
Have you ever ordered a safe on line, and what was your experience?
Any suggestions for an on line supplier?
I live in NE Alabama so Pensacola suppliers won't help unless they ship free.
Do you have any other brands that I should consider?
My current safe will keep the honest people out, but fire is a big concern.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought a 51 long gun safe from SAMS CLUB. It has a fire rating and i paid 1200 dollars...it cost 400me to a safe mover to get it in...its 1000lbs empty.Real nice safe


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you like the size of your safe, you might look it makeing it fire rest. all you have to do is go to Lowes are some place that sales fire rock, cut it to fit the in side walls,and glue some type of thin carpet to it. You now have a fire safe, If your not such on how to cut it, go and look it one. jj


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I wondered about retro fitting my existing safe? Thanks
I'll also check at Sam's. 1000lbs must be a really good safe.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I highly doubt any safe you buy online will be "delivered" like one you buy locally. In my experience delivery from a local shop means brining it to you and putting it where you want it as an online store will simply truck freight it and once it's off the truck the rest is on you. Moving a heavy safe is an extreme PITA and in my opinion would be worth the extra money. 

My dad bought a safe from mikes a few years back and after delivery noticed it was scratched. Mikes picked up the safe brought back a new one and put it back where the original one was. I don't think it would have been quite the same experience from an online dealer. JMO


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

You might check it tractor supply, I heard that they have good a deal some time. jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

You might check with tractor suppy. I have heard that they have a good deal some times. jj


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Free shipping and no sales tax online...BUY it!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

+ 1 for tractor supply,buddy of mine just bought one,24 gun size,1400* for 60 minutes for somewhere around $600. Very nice looking safe,and very very heavy,glad my old man has a tractor with a bucket on it...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

evilsrt said:


> I highly doubt any safe you buy online will be "delivered" like one you buy locally. In my experience delivery from a local shop means brining it to you and putting it where you want it as an online store will simply truck freight it and once it's off the truck the rest is on you. Moving a heavy safe is an extreme PITA and in my opinion would be worth the extra money.


I bought this Sturdy Safe online and had no issues with delivery. The safe was exactly what I expected. I paid ~$1400 by the time I got it. Most safes I've seen in the local area use ridiculously thin 12 or 14 gauge steel which a fire axe can bust through or can be easily pried open. If I had the coin I would buy a Graffunder which uses 3/4 steel. I think Sturdy Safe is a good value compromise between cheap POS safes like Liberty and the excellent Graffunder.

Make sure you bolt your safe down and get thick steel.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, this video makes me wonder why even buy a safe! Seriously tho, you folks have given me some good things to think about. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Imo*

A so-so vid. The entire vid is based on the safe can be tipped over. NOT MINE !!

I have three. They are bolted together from the inside. They are bolted to wall studs from the inside. They are in a closet that has no extra room to maneauver a long bar or some of the longer/bigger tools. 

Removeing them from the property would take several people. Together they weigh______? (quite a bit). Alarm system that is independent of the house alarm also. Owner with a firearm that will not hesitate to protect his life or property. 

I feel that I have done "enough" to protect what is mine. --- SAWMAN


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Dang, that video makes me want to unbolt my safe from the floor and wall, throw in on the floor and try to pry it open. The locking devices on that safe they opened looked small.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

good vid but that was a cheap safe. without giving away all my security , mine is drilled and bolted into monolithic concrete with 8 of the largest concrete anchors that can be had.
it is also in a tight area where no one would be able to use those tools.
It was also completely covered with premium liquid nails and shoved into that corner then heavy beams are both liquid nailed and have large bolts holding 6x6 post into the frame of said corner , then the heads ground off the bolts.
I have a new advanced battery back up security system with motion detectors and cameras will call my cell phone so I can view the pictures.
It will then be my call as to rushing home and killing the thieves or just calling the cops.
sucks having to pay for an additional line but that is the price I must pay


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to the local gun shop today and learned that their price actually *included tax*. When I mentioned that I had shopped online, the owner reduced the price by $100. This gets their price down $50 less than the online dealer. I will have to pay $125 for delivery and they will drill and bolt it to my concrete floor. 
The online dealer will deliver "curbside" which means that I would have to move from the street to my site which would be a pain. If you order from a dealer outside your state, there is no sales tax (per the customer service agent)Getting the safe unpacked, removing the skids, and mounting without a pallet jack would be a real big job for an old fart like me.
*It is a damn shame that we have to go to such extremes to protect what is ours.*
You guys have been a big help, and I appreciate that help! I think I will just bite the bullet and buy locally with them handling the handling/ installation.

*BTW* the dealer told me that even with a 1 hr 1400 degree rating that paperwork, pictures, computer disc, etc will still be damaged in a fire. She suggested buying a fireproof box to keep these things inside the fire resistant safe for additional fire protection. What do you guys think?


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

What safe and what dealer? I went to Jays today and they recommended a cannon from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

What dealer did you buy it at?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I live at Lake Weiss in NE Ala. so my dealer might not be of help to you, but it is Leesburg Guns, Leesburg, Al. They do have a web site if you search you can find it. I also shopped on line and gunsafes.com had good prices and free curb side delivery. If you are out of their state there is no tax.
I stopped at Tractor Supply in Rome, ga and they had 2 sizes of Cannon safes in stock for 1,000 and 1299. These didn't seem to be as sturdy as the Win, and they did not have delivery.
I have narrowed my choice down to the Winchester model 45 Ranger. It is rated at 1400 degrees for 1 hour. 
I haven't bought mine yet, but probably will this week.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check with Mark's Outdoors in Vestavia. He has a ton of safes in stock and they will do delivery. I don't know what that would run or if they will go that far, but they will answer any questions.


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Be careful about buying online. They may have “Curb” delivery. You then have to get it into your house.

Mark


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Midlifi is right. When I asked about the curb side delivery, it will be with a tractor trailer that can't be backed into our driveway for fear of damaging the concrete. I'm not sure the rig could even turn around within 1/2 mile of our house to get back out. It would be my responsibility to get it about 50 yards into our garage. The safe is nearly 1000lbs, so it would be a real big deal for me and my ol' fart friends to get it in there.
My local dealer will (for$125) bring it to the house and install where I want it, including the drilling and bolting to the floor.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Safe moving*

Pensacola Lock and Safe are installing mine today.
I figured the $200 to have an 800 pound safe moved into the house and placed where I want it is worth it. 
Not to mention, they are licensed, bonded and insured.


----------

